# Old lady help...



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys! Homecoming is next week and each day we are supposed to dress up as something. Wensday or thursday is old person day and ive decided im going to be an old lady and i need ideas and soon. What would you do if it were you? I pretty well have an idea of what im gonna do, but want other ideas. TIA.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

dress up like sandra bullock in miss congeniality 2.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want to go all out (or mostly all out) you could do an old age stipple with liquid latex for wrinkly skin, get a wig or whiten your hair, and raid your mother's closet for the clothes


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Try some support stockings rolled up at your knees for the "Mama's Family" look. 

Also, if you can find a stuffed cat, you could hold it by the tail and whack the walls with it now and then making "MEOW!" sounds. (I hope someone gets this reference hehe)

Some latex false teeth that you can drop in a glass of water during class would help sell the performance also. 

Eyeglasses on a chain around your neck. 

Accessorize! Have fun with it.


----------

